# Strap Suggestions For A Dinky Diver, Anybody ?



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't do 'Divers' as a general rule. h34r:

To my mind, they're unnecessarily bulky and their bezels pick up graunches far too easily. 

But I do have a very soft spot for 'Pandas'. :man_in_love:

And there really is only one Seiko 7A38 that's a true 'Panda' - with black sub-dials on a white face ....

The *7A38-6000*. It's not too big, either - at 37 mm diameter.

I've been on the lookout for a decent example for a long time.

Most I've come across, in the last two years (only 4 others in fact) have seen better days.

Lew Brown's well-loved 'beater' - as featured on SCWF, fitted with an aftermarket 'Pepsi' bezel:










This one, still fitted with it's original Dark Blue bezel insert, belonging to another 7A38 collector:










This, barely recognizable piece of junk, with an equally beat-up and also pretty rare 7A38-701A on eBay in June:










.... and this most recent one, listed on eBay in July, by JosÃ© Sotto ('watchcooking') - which kind of had me tempted:










It came with the original dark blue bezel insert (very thoughtfully supplied loose) ....

.... and still fitted with the original G1157 bracelet end pieces, if not the original band:










But I was somewhat put off by the dis-coloured and washed-out dial face, and passed. :schmoll:

Besides, I've *almost* learned to be patient. :naughty:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> And there really is only one Seiko 7A38 that's a true 'Panda' - with black sub-dials on a white face ....
> 
> The *7A38-6000*. It's not too big, either - at 37 mm diameter.
> 
> ...


Earlier today, I hit the 'Buy-it-Now' button on this one:








Like I said, this is 'dinky' for a 'Diver' - only 37mm Ø, so correspondingly, it's only an 18mm lug width.

First thing I will be doing, when it arrives, is taking that ill-fitting rubber strap off, and chucking it in the bin. 

In the (current) absence of the correct Seiko p/n G1157 or other 'oyster' style bracelet .... strap suggestions, anybody ?


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > And there really is only one Seiko 7A38 that's a true 'Panda' - with black sub-dials on a white face ....
> ...


That is a cracking watch and personally I think it would suit one of Roy's 'patriot' NATO's, but I just had a quick look and looks like the smallest might only be available in 20mm, but being a NATO I reckon that'll go on there perfect


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

suggsy said:


> That is a cracking watch ....


Thanks. :thumbsup: Best condition bezel and dial I've seen on one of these, so far ....

.... just a pity that it didn't come with the original Seiko G1157 stainless bracelet. 



suggsy said:


> .... and personally I think it would suit one of Roy's 'patriot' NATO's, but I just had a quick look and looks like the smallest might only be available in 20mm, but being a NATO I reckon that'll go on there perfect





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I don't do 'Divers' as a general rule. h34r:


Normally I don't do NATO's either. 

To my mind, they only look 'right' on pukka military watches - like the Seiko RAF Gen 1 7A28, etc.

But that 38mm Ã˜ Yema Spationaute III I bought recently (through Skip) came on a blue NATO ....

.... and I wore it for a few hours (carefully, because the wrong spring bars were a sloppy fit),

and was pleasantly surprised how comfortable it was. It's back on a blue shark-skin leather strap now. 

Been looking for an 18mm NATO - ideally with White; Navy and Black stripes.

Thankfully this particular watch doesn't have the red-tipped sweep second hand that some 7A38-6000's do.

Otherwise I'd be probably be getting into the regimental NATO's by now. 

Edit: Already seen this thread on TZ-UK, before anybody else links to it: http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=123620


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

How about a beads of rice style bracelet? Something a bit thinner than usual oyster etc so won't seem stupidly thick on a smaller watch.

Here's a pic of one of my current projects - a 38mm SKX013 case with 20mm lugs - strap itself looks like it could be filed to 18mm.

(I got the strap from the sales forum here so can't recommend a source for new ones - sorry!)










:cheers:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Leather?

Having just bought a couple of Hirsch Leonardos (the round-case fitting bands), I'd recommend one. The Mobile (waterproofed leather) or perhaps the Medici. When I can catch my breath, I'll look in the catalog a seller thoughtfully sent me.

Of course, any black or deep blue leather band with with contrast sticking might suit that chrono nicely.

Some on our host's site



















How about this understated stripe?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> Leather?


That's what I'm leaning towards, at the moment, David. :yes:



David Spalding said:


> Having just bought a couple of *Hirsch* ....
> 
> Of course, any black or deep blue leather band with with contrast stitching might suit that *chrono* nicely.


.... and really, wouldn't it be nice to have a strap which matched all three colours of the watch ? :huh:

Navy Blue bezel insert; Black sub-dials and White .... and also have *some connection to 'Diving'*. :umnik2:

What I'd really like is a *Hirsch Chrono Shark* in 18mm / Navy. Except they stopped making these a while back.

That central watch-band supplier, in Germany run by two Frauleins, has something very similar:










Only problem is that I've already got 2 Yema Spationaute III's on Dark Blue Shark straps. :fool:

I came across some gorgeous Dark Blue Pearl Ray straps, both there and on another site.

Apart from being way too expensive for this watch, the nicest were only available in 22mm. 

So I've since been looking at other two-tone leather combinations .... even things like this Piero Magli. :bag:










Fortunately, it's far to light a shade of blue to match the bezel, and cream rather than white ! :thumbsdown:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

A red white and blue stripey jobby would look a treat on that........ and be patriotic! Royal Wedding watch eh? :hypocrite:

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Retronaut said:


> How about a beads of rice style bracelet?
> 
> .... strap itself looks like it could be filed to 18mm.


Funny you should mention that. Not that I'd ever buy one myself (not my cuppa tea) ....

But I got a new unused 20mm Stainless 'Mesh' as part of a job lot, earlier this year.

Been meaning to offer it on the Sales forum, but still haven't got around to it yet.

Dug it out after your suggestion.

Problem is, is this one is a 'pukka' 20mm (constant width), so couldn't be narrowed to 18mm like yours.


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > And there really is only one Seiko 7A38 that's a true 'Panda' - with black sub-dials on a white face ....
> ...


Good find Paul







Looks in good shape too, 1st one I've seen!

I don't have any suggestions re the strap but on the "right" one it's going to look great!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> Good find Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As you can see from my first post, I'd seen a few before over the last year or so, Paul.

I thought we'd talked (on the phone) about that 'orrible pair' that were on eBay back in June. 

Edit: Indeed we did, Paul.

You emailed me: Subject: Not seen these before ! Date: 17/06/2010 10:20:00 GMT Daylight Time

This one looks pretty good in the auction photo. Fingers crossed it'll be as clean in the metal. :smoke:

Hopefully it will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

PMed you possible alternate sources for the Hirsch Chrono Shark. Had one on my H558 for a time, loved it. (Still have that tough as nails buckle.) I think black with white (whoops, almost spelled that with an 's') stitching would be fine, the blue bezel doesn't need help standing out and looking smart.

Update: sorry, you can just ignore 98% of my PMs. Gary might still have some (has a direct line with Hirsch Austria). That other source hasn't been active in 6ix months or more.

_______________

ADDENDUM (dumb):

I just realized the oem strap was notched. :duh: If it's an 18mm gap -- if *I* was doin' it -- I'd get a 22mm strap and cut it to a notched end. Not hard if you have a good sharp seamstress' razor, or X-acto knife.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> This one looks pretty good in the auction photo. Fingers crossed it'll be as clean in the metal. :smoke:
> 
> Hopefully it will arrive tomorrow.


DHL just delivered me a little package. :yahoo:

Interesting. :think:

The actual colours aren't anything like they look in the photos. :umnik2:

Bezel insert is the usual deep metallic blue you'd find on any Seiko 'Pepsi' ....

.... and the dial / sub-dials aren't black on white, at all, but a very deep navy blue on pale silver. Nice. 

Just as well I'd ordered one of these (as a *very* cheap interim solution) yesterday, eh ? :lookaround:










Hopefully, that will arrive tomorrow. With thanks to Sandra ('BizzyBee60' on eBay) for use of her photo. :thumbsup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> > Leather?
> ...


I still haven't given up on the idea of Leather, yet .... not by a long way. :no:

Spent ages trawling through a certain German watchband website last night :read:

Searching on just '18mm Blue' brings up nearly 400 results. :shocking:

Before the watch arrived this morning, and turned out to have a silvery-coloured dial instead of white ....

I thought I'd possibly found another Piero Magli Navy Blue and White design which might have worked:










Yes - I know, it's too girly, as well, really, just like the other one, at the bottom of post # 7. :bag:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Like I said, this is 'dinky' for a 'Diver' - only 37mm Ã˜, so correspondingly, it's only an 18mm lug width.
> 
> First thing I will be doing, when it arrives, is taking that ill-fitting rubber strap off, and chucking it in the bin. :yucky:


The existing rubber 'Dive' strap fitted is humungous - WAY too big for the watch. Even the buckle is 25mm+ wide. 

But it got me thinking. How about other Silicone / Rubber Sports / Dive straps ? :think:

I still might yet consider something like this:










Or how about this, even .... Shock Horror !!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully it will arrive tomorrow.
> ...


First (slightly out-of-focus) Q&D wrist shot of the 7A38-6000 ..... Shows how hard it is to capture it's true colours:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I just fleabayed "red white blue watch strap" and hey presto, there is a NATO! It's worth buying just for the giggle factor!

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry Roy :notworthy: I just noticed that you sell them too. Go on boy. You know you want to! .............and I want you to too ............ I may even buy it from you when it's on there! :hypocrite:

Mike


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Someone privately reminded me of some Darlenas sold elsewhere, and that seller's page has some nice *blue Darlena nylon and leather bands in 18mm and 20mm* that might "pop" the blue in the bezel nicely. Not sure if Roy has 'em (I'm posting from sofa ATM, so quite lazy), or can get 'em.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> Someone privately reminded me of some Darlenas sold elsewhere, and that seller's page has some ....


David - thanks for the tip. :thumbsup:

Actually, that same seller has an 18mm Navy Blue canvas strap under their 'own make'. :think:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Retronaut said:


> How about a beads of rice style bracelet?
> 
> Something a bit thinner than usual oyster etc so won't seem stupidly thick on a smaller watch.


You know, I think you may have possibly have pointed me in the right direction. :thumbsup:

I've been kicking around one or two other ideas, but I kept coming back to this. :think:

I ran a couple of searches on eBay at the weekend, and found this:

A vintage NOS Seiko 'Beads of Rice' bracelet with 18mm curved ends. 










Except the seller (who I have dealt with before) wanted *$175* for it !! 

Agonised for a couple of days, thinking to myself - No, No. This is STUPID money. 

Anyway, thought I'd email him tonight, and see if he was open to offers. :huh:

Went to check on the 'Buy-it-Now' eBay listing, and it was sold earlier this evening !! :taz:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Just as well I'd ordered one of these (as a *very* cheap interim solution) yesterday, eh ? :lookaround:


Although that cheap Navy Blue Nylon strap was initially intended as a stop-gap solution ....

The colour match (to the sub-dials) was so good, that I've struggled to find anything better. :lookaround:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> How about other Silicone / Rubber Sports / Dive straps ? :think:
> 
> I still might yet consider something like this ....
> 
> Or how about this, even .... Shock Horror !!


I wasn't ever really seriously considering buying that blue 'urban camouflage' silicone strap ....

But I did order a plain deep blue one, in the vague hope that it might match the bezel colour. 










It didn't. :thumbsdown: Epic failure. :bag: Never even bothered fitting it. :schmoll:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> What I'd really like is a *Hirsch Chrono Shark* in 18mm / Navy. Except they stopped making these a while back.
> 
> Only problem is that I've already got 2 Yema Spationaute III's on Dark Blue Shark straps. :fool:


I hadn't given up on the idea of an 18mm Navy Blue Shark leather strap ....

And I duly ordered a 'Bob' Navy Blue strap from an eBay seller in Germany.

However, when it arrived, the colour was different from the seller's listing photo ....

and couldn't really be described as 'Navy Blue', by any stretch of the imagination:










Needless to say, it didn't get fitted either, and is currently winging it's way back to Germany for a refund. Strike 2.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> A vintage NOS Seiko 'Beads of Rice' bracelet with 18mm curved ends.
> 
> Except the seller (who I have dealt with before) wanted *$175* for it !!
> 
> Went to check on the 'Buy-it-Now' eBay listing, and it was sold earlier this evening !! :taz:


Having given up on the idea of finding a better 'colour matched' strap ....

I then looked at a couple of other alternative stainless bracelet solutions ....

including a generic 18mm / 20mm 'Oyster' type, and even considered a Pulsar N.O.S. bracelet (or two). :think:

But I kept coming back to Rich's idea of the (ideally vintage Seiko) 'Beads of Rice' bracelet.

Although ridiculously expensive, I was still kicking myself for missing that one above (from eBay seller 'TimesofPlenty'). :cray:

Found another N.O.S. one - same design, again on eBay in the States - but minus the all-important curved end pieces:










Not a lot of good without them, and this seller was still asking *$138* for it. 

Found yet another (but obviously used example), later that same week:










That seller was asking $84.15 (reduced from 'only' $99) ....

But there was something about the eBay seller's arrogant attitude that got up my nose, including:



> *.... so all international bidders must be approved prior to bidding.*


So he didn't get my business either. :schmoll:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

But once I've set my heart on something, I don't give up easily.









By some pure fluke, :huh: this came up in my eBay saved favourite searches, a couple of weeks ago:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120655229973



> *C1960s Seiko Sportsman 17-Jewel Wind-up Watch*






























No mention of the apparently much sought-after Seiko 'Beads of Rice' bracelet anywhere in the description, thankfully. 

There's more than one way to skin a cat, as the saying goes. :naughty:

It arrived this morning. 

Bracelet is in very good lightly used condition, and was obviously a later 'after-market' fitment to the watch.

It's going to need some 'minor adjustment' to the end pieces :butcher: ....

as the Seiko Sportsman is a 19mm lug width fitting (whereas the 7A38-6000 is only 18mm).

In the meantime, it's getting the obligatory 24 hour soak in 'Flash', before the ultrasonic tank.

Anybody interested in a working Seiko 17J Sportsman 6602-9982 (December 1968) ? :lookaround:

Needs a good clean; a bit of work with 'Polywatch' on the crystal - and a strap. :hypocrite:


----------



## new2the7A38 (Oct 6, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> But once I've set my heart on something, I don't give up easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious...is this the same bracelet??

http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php?topic=11846.0


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

new2the7A38 said:


> Just curious...is this the same bracelet?? http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php?topic=11846.0


Yes - certainly looks like it. Well spotted. :thumbsup:

That example appears to have had more wear, in that the outer links have become polished.

Also, if you look at the last photo, it appears to have narrower end pieces - possibly 18mm. 

I've seen a couple of variations - with different curvature / width end pieces, and slightly different style 'beads'.

That US eBay seller (who is selling them, N.O.S. at $175) has another style available:










I note that he's offering another N.O.S. example of the one I 'missed' earlier, again too. 

In his description of that bracelet, he writes:



> The curved ends are 11/16" (17.80mm). End curvature 16


The end pieces on mine are 18.84mm wide. Nothing I can't fix, quickly, with the Dremel Moto-tool. :butcher:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

That beads of rice is a winner. A bit classy but still diver styled. Keep us posted. Nice donor watch, too


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

MAN you are hard to please. 



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> ...But I did order a plain deep blue one, in the vague hope that it might match the bezel colour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It matches the SAT day indicator just fine. Why not just wear it on SATurdays? (running and ducking)


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> MAN you are hard to please.


You have *NO* idea, David ! :hypocrite:



David Spalding said:


> It matches the SAT day indicator just fine. Why not just wear it on SATurdays? (running and ducking)


Hadn't you noticed that 2 out of my 3 photos of the 7A38-6000 were taken on Saturday, David. :huh:

That bright blue *SAT* really stands out against the black day wheel background.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Well! I still think that a red, white and blue jobby would look fine and dandy!...........so there! :hypocrite:

Mike


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

tixntox said:


> red, white and blue jobby would look fine and dandy!


In this weather red, white and blue...... aka Skin tone h34r:


----------



## ianlib (Sep 27, 2008)

The BOR bracelet looks great and should set off the watch nicely. any chance of a piccy of the watch with the strap fitted....

Ian


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Bracelet is in very good lightly used condition, and was obviously a later 'after-market' fitment to the watch.
> 
> It's going to need some 'minor adjustment' to the end pieces :butcher: ....
> 
> as the Seiko Sportsman is a 19mm lug width fitting (whereas the 7A38-6000 is only 18mm).





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> The end pieces on mine are 18.84mm wide. Nothing I can't fix, quickly, with the Dremel Moto-tool. :butcher:


The narrowing of the end pieces to a very exact width of 18.*1*0mm each was a relatively quick job with the Dremel. :butcher:

However, getting (one) narrowed end piece to fit (curvature-wise) to my satisfaction was a different thing altogether ! :hammer:



Phillionaire said:


> That beads of rice is a winner. A bit classy but still diver styled. Keep us posted ....


I'll elaborate later - when I've had a chance to take some (explanatory) photos.









I've only done one side, so far :blush: - but that half a bracelet does look absolutely gorgeous fitted to the watch. :man_in_love:

Great tip, Rich - thanks again ! :cheers:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I'll elaborate later - when I've had a chance to take some (explanatory) photos.


My recent purchase of the Seiko Sportsman c/w Seiko Beads of Rice bracelet for $45, seemed like a bargain,

especially when compared to the 18mm N.O.S. Seiko Beads of Rice, being offered by 'TimesofPlenty' for $175:

















However, there are subtle differences, between them .... the two bracelet end pieces ! :dontgetit:

Indeed, from studying various other photos, there appear to be at least 3 different versions of these. :huh:

Mine are nominally 19mm (18.84 lug width). Narrowing them to 18mm in itself wasn't a big problem. :butcher:

However, mine have a double-skinned top leading curved edge, and a lower flange stamped into them:










Because the lugs on the 7A38-6000 are somewhat shorter than on the Seiko Sportsman, they needed further modification.

After I'd narrowed the first end piece, I couldn't get the spring-bars to line up :hammer: nor anything even close -

because the narrowed (but otherwise unmodified) 19mm end pieces were still jutting out way too far.

So to get a better fit, I had first to grind off that double-skinned edge, and then reduce the flange.

Literally DOZENs of 'trial and error' fits later, I'd finally managed to do the first side ! :sweatdrop:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I encountered another little setback, earlier on, when I first dismantled the bracelet for cleaning. 

Never had one of these style bracelets before, so I wasn't quite sure how to take them apart. 

The adjustment links are 'paired', and there is a small hole on either end of each folded link pair.

I first tried probing / prodding them with the (pin end) tip of my spring bar tool. No movement.

So then I attacked them with my eBay plastic bracelet pin removing tool. Success, but ....

Resulting in two slightly b*ggered pins. One end on each now firmly stuck in the tube.


















Never seen anything quite like these before. They look like spring bars, but with a dimple on the ends of the pins.

Anyway, if meant to be spring-loaded, mine were both seized up, before I compressed them with the bracelet tool. :hammer:

Temporarily fixed using a couple of 11-14mm 1.8mm Ã˜ 'Universal' type spring bars, of similar-ish dimensions.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

*This is the Universe trying to keep you entertained.* If everything "just worked" you wouldn't be having all this fun. :sly:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

* "Strap Suggestions For A Dinky Diver..."*

C'mon man... don't sell yourself *short*!!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> * "Strap Suggestions For A Dinky Diver..."*
> 
> C'mon man... don't sell yourself *short*!!


Well I thought it was a perfectly legitimate request for ideas. :lookaround: Other established members do it often enough. :hypocrite:

Besides, had it not been for Rich's suggestion of the 'Beads of Rice', I probably would have plumped for something 'safer',

.... such as an aftermarket generic 'President' or 'Oyster' style bracelet, similar to that which was originally fitted by Seiko.

However, being a bit of a purist, knowing that it wasn't the original Seiko p/n G1157S bracelet would always have bugged me.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Phillionaire said:


> That beads of rice is a winner. A bit classy but still diver styled. Keep us posted.


I finally managed to get the second bracelet end piece fitted just before Christmas ....

and took these couple of (albeit rather poor quality) 'seasonal' wrist shots under the tree:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

ianlib said:


> The BOR bracelet looks great and should set off the watch nicely.


It did indeed, though I'm still not 100% happy with the fit of the end-piece on the 12 o'clock side.

It probably needs a smidgen more machining off the radii, and then tweaking the 'angle of dangle'.



ianlib said:


> Any chance of a piccy of the watch with the strap fitted....


With sincere apologies for lateness. 😊 Finally got round to taking some better photos last weekend.

The first image was taken by flash, and actually manages to capture the dial face colour properly.


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


>


Nice and very Blingy!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> But once I've set my heart on something, I don't give up easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Seiko fan- do you srill have the Sportsman??

If so, how much are you looking for?

Cheers, John


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > *"Strap Suggestions For A Dinky Diver..."*
> ...


I don't know if you were goofin' with me now. You guys do know I wasn't talking about straps... right??? I'm sure it's not "DINKY".

We need to interject a little humor on this forum and some of the threads.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Now that watch I definitely like and with one of my favourite kinds of straps. Looks pretty close to watch perfection in my opinion. Looks a treat sir. :notworthy: Well done you. (However, I would still like to see it with a red, white and blue jobby!!! :hypocrite:

Mike


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Mechanical Alarm said:
> ...


*R-E-S-P-E-C-T !!!!!!!!!!!!!* I didn't read your original post but I think it went right over everyones heads .....c'mon guys wake up this was *VERY FUNNY* .

More HUMOR please guys on the forum..... here's mine....










and more here...










I could go on but my sides are hurting toooooo much now!!!!!!!!!

Great post Mechanical Alarm! Shame I missed it first time around but never mind it made me laugh tonight!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Whew... FINALLY... thank you Paul!!

I have to admit - compared to that Hummer... I'm even 'dinky'!

I think a lot of my American humor is lost here, just like I'm lost with your English humour (I believe that's the way you spell it!) sometimes. A lot lost in the translation!


----------

